# Stackmat



## Erik (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey,
I got permission of my parents to finaly order a stackmat somewhere. I found this: http://speedstacks.com/store/products/1010.htm it looks nice, but it's only for USA and Canada, only different thing is that the timer can not be connected to a display. Is there any other place/site which does ship worldwide and doesn't ask $50 for a mat+timer?


----------



## Erik (Jan 4, 2007)

Btw, I cecked amazon.com too, they have the packs, but aparently the manufacturer doesn't want to be shipped outside USA or Canada...


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 4, 2007)

you live near germany right?
i got the same package from a german toy-shop for 40 eur. yes the timer can't be connected to a display... well i don't need this. and the display is extremely expensive.
another german website to buy this: www.getspeedstacks.de
i could help you if you have problems with the language.


----------



## Erik (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey tx for the site, I've found this one too, but it's only the timer itself then right? I'd rather have also a mat (my parent are pretty annoyed with all the dents in my desk)

I emailed speedstacks, and they will ship to here (the Netherlands) only the shipping will cost $37 

Hmm so if I do that it's combined 66 dollars = 50.4 euros and when the german thingy it's 46 + 6 = 52 euro's.


----------



## sgowal (Jan 4, 2007)

I was passing through a toy section in a shop near my house and I saw that they sell stackmats. I am not sure about the price though and I do not know whether the timer can be connected (or whether you need to buy the stack "glasses" as well)... but I can look into it and then buy it for you (and give it to you at the Belgian Open), if you are interested.

Tell me if you find anything else in the mean time.


----------



## pjk (Jan 5, 2007)

I can check to see how much it costs to ship one from USA to where you're at if you want, and I can buy want here at a local Walmart for $29 USD. Let me know if you want to.
Pat


----------



## Me (Jan 5, 2007)

For such simple devices they're rather overpriced 
take one apart and theres nothing much to them rly, just 2 buttons, 2 rubbery sensor thingies (i have no clue what they are rly), and an LCD screen on a chip about the size of a cell phone


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@Jan 4 2007, 09:56 PM
> * but it's only the timer itself then right? I'd rather have also a mat *




no.. they also sell this all-in-one-package, there. the single timer you saw,that they are selling is the expensive competition version where you can plug in a display.
i could also buy you one from the local toy store here (they have reduced prices on them) and ship it to you. it's 40 eur + shipping. from germany to the netherlands shouldn't be that expensive.. i'm not sure though.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 5, 2007)

Try Ebay.


----------



## pjk (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, eBay may be the way to go. And yes, they are quite overpriced, but that is like a lot of things.


----------



## saucy (Sep 26, 2007)

*Want stackmat timer in India*

Hi, can anyone tell me how to buy a stackmat timer in India?
Most of the site dont take orders outside UK/US/Canada


----------



## TimMc (Sep 26, 2007)

saucy said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me how to buy a stackmat timer in India?
> Most of the site dont take orders outside UK/US/Canada



You could try the Australia dealer:
http://www.speedstacks.com/store/productsAU/products_au.htm

Shipping would cost a bit.... I'm not sure if they take orders from India but you could try. I'm sure they'd be happy to with a few extra $$ to convince them 

---

You can buy the StackMat and/or Timer from them too. The timer I purchased can be attached to any mat.


----------



## chue.hsien (Sep 26, 2007)

which are the timers that can be connected to a computer pot and used with a timer program?


----------

